# Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde ?



## Pinos (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich würde sehr gerne mal wieder Herr der Ringe - Schlacht um Mittelerde (Anthologie Edition) zocken, leider habe ich die CD´s nicht mehr. (Die CD-Codes besitze ich noch)
Das Spiel kann man leider nicht mehr kaufen und wenn dann zu hohen Preisen.
Kann man sich das vielleicht irgendwo legal downloaden? (Wäre bereit etwas zu bezahlen (wenn es nicht zu viel ist  ))
Bzw. ist es legal das irgendwo (kostenlos) zu downloaden wenn es nicht mehr kaufbar ist? (Anders bekommt man es ja nicht mehr oder?)
Habe keine Lust 70 € dafür auszugeben, wofür ich früher mal 15 € ausgegeben hab, möchte es aber auch nicht illegal downloaden.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

MfG Pinos


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Januar 2013)

Kannst du mal ein Foto von deinem Handbuch machen und der leeren Schachtel  - nur so um zu beweisen, dass du das Spiel wirklich besitzt?


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Januar 2013)

schlacht um mittelerde in PC- & Videospiele | eBay

Wenn du das Spiel früher gekauft hast und wirklich die CDs verloren hast oder kaputt sind, hätte ich keine Skrupel, dass Spiel einfach so runterzuladen.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Januar 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> schlacht um mittelerde in PC- & Videospiele | eBay


 Da liegen beim zweiten Angebot(neuwertig!) die DVDs mit der Datenseite auf dem Teppich. Ich weiß schon weshalb ich mir keine gebrauchten Spiele kaufe. Und da wundert es mich auch nicht dass anscheinend relativ viele Probleme mit Datenträger haben...


----------



## Pinos (6. Januar 2013)

Ich habe nur eine CD verloren (die von SUM 2 ) Wollte es eigentlich auch schon runterladen, aber hatte halt so ein bisschen "Angst" dass ich dann erwischt werde.  (Werde es dann trotzdem wohl runterladen müssen.)

Habe noch mal eine Allgemeine Frage zu dem Thema:

Wie sieht es eigentlich allgemein mit Spielen aus, die offiziell nicht mehr verkauft werden (weil der Publisher die Lizenz an dem Titel verloren hat zum Beispiel) und deshalb nur noch zu hohen Preisen von Privatverkäufern angeboten werden. Ist es bei den Spielen in Ordnung, wenn man diese aus dem Internet lädt? Oder sollte man auch hier lieber die Finger von weg lassen?

Aber danke soweit schon mal 



chbdiablo schrieb:


> schlacht um mittelerde in PC- & Videospiele | eBay



Das ist schon recht teuer teilweise, vor drei Jahren habe ich ein drittel des Preises bezahlt (damals wurde einem das Spiel quasi hinterher geworfen  )

Edit: Die Fotos kann ich morgen posten wenn du die noch brauchst


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Januar 2013)

Fakt ist wenn du ein Spiel runterlädst und du es nicht gekauft hast du dich strafbar machst weil du eine Urheberrechtsverletzung begehst.

Der Rechteinhaber muss ein kommerziell vertriebenes Spiel erst freigeben - einfach so nur weil es nicht mehr verkauft wird, ist das kein Freibrief ein Spiel von irgendwelchen Seiten aus dem Netz zu laden da es trotzdem noch dem Urheberrecht unterliegt.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Fakt ist wenn du ein Spiel runterlädst und du es nicht gekauft hast du dich strafbar machst weil du eine Urheberrechtsverletzung begehst.


 Wenn man es genau nimmt, macht man sich ganz genau so strafbar wenn man das Spiel gekauft hat. Denn die Beteiligung an der Vervielfältigung der Daten ist dann die strafbare Handlung, unabhängig davon ob man eine Lizenz erworben hat oder nicht.


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Januar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt, macht man sich ganz genau so strafbar wenn man das Spiel gekauft hat. Denn die Beteiligung an der Vervielfältigung der Daten ist dann die strafbare Handlung, unabhängig davon ob man eine Lizenz erworben hat oder nicht.



Ähh was? Welche Vervielfältigung der Daten?


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ähh was? Welche Vervielfältigung der Daten?


 Wenn man sich ein Spiel herunter lädt, dann wurde die Software vervielfältigt, was in den meisten Lizenzen untersagt ist. Da gibt es auch keine Ausnahme, dass es an jemanden der auch eine Lizenz der gleichen Software besitzt erlaubt wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn man es nur runterlädt, nicht per Filesharing, dann macht man sich nicht direkt strafbar - aber trotzdem dürfen HIER keine entsprechenden Links genannt werden, da das quasi "Beihilfe" zur Urheberschutz-Verletzung wäre. Zudem wird man auch einen Crack benötigen, denn ich denke nicht, dass es - wenn überhaupt - reine CD-Kopien runterzuladen gibt, auch da damals die CDs idR einen Kopierschutz auf der CD integriert hatten. Sondern es sind wohl bereits gecrackte Versionen, die man ohne CD installieren und nutzen kann.

Aber hast Du vlt mal Saturn, MediaMarkt usw. abgegrast? Da gibt es ja diese LowBudget-Regale/Pyramiden usw. - vlt ist das noch irgendwo zu haben. Muss ja nicht zwangsweise die Anthology-Version sein.


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Januar 2013)

@Herbboy, 

doch er macht sich auch dann strafbar, da er eben den Kopierschutz zum Betrieb der Software umgehen muss und das ist in Deutschland verboten.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> @Herbboy,
> 
> doch er macht sich auch dann strafbar, da er eben den Kopierschutz zum Betrieb der Software umgehen muss und das ist in Deutschland verboten.


 
Das hab ich ja nicht bestritten, aber er wird sich nicht durch den reinen Download strafbar machen, sondern erst dann, wenn er einen Kopierschutz (technisch gesehen) umgeht. Der reine Download ist aber noch kein Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes. 

Das Umgehen des Schutzes wäre es nur, wenn er eine vorhandene CD, die einen Kopierschutzmechanismus hat, mit Hilfe eines Tools trotzdem kopiert oder wenn er einen Crack verwendet, der den Kopierschutz deaktiviert. Und VIELLEICHT wäre es auch ein Umgehen, wenn man sich ganz bewusst eine bereits gecrackte Version runterlädt mit dem moralisch akzeptablen Argument "ich hab ja eine Lizenz, ich komme nur anders nicht mehr ans Spiel ran".  Wenn man aber nur was runterlädt im Glauben, es sei eine reine Sicherungskopie der CD, so dass man sich eine neue Installations-CD brennen und dann mit seinem legalen Key installieren kann, dürfte der reine Download keinesfalls ein "Umgehen des Kopierschutzes" sein, selbst wenn der Download sich als gecrackte Version entpuppt.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja nicht bestritten, aber er wird sich nicht durch den reinen Download strafbar machen, sondern erst dann, wenn er einen Kopierschutz (technisch gesehen) umgeht. Der reine Download ist aber noch kein Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes.


 Tut mir leid, das ist Unsinn, der Download ist strafbar.


> *Die Software darf, abgesehen von einer einzelnen Sicherungskopie, in  keiner Weise, ganz oder zum Teil, egal auf welche Weise, kopiert,  vervielfältigt oder verbreitet werden*, wenn nicht die vorherige  schriftliche Zustimmung des Lizenzgebers vorliegt. Jeder, der die  Software in irgendeiner Weise ganz oder teilweise kopiert,  vervielfältigt oder verbreitet, begeht eine vorsätzliche Verletzung der  Urheberrechte und kann möglicherweise in den USA oder in seinem  Heimatstaat zivil- und strafrechtlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.


Ein Download wäre dann eine Vervielfältigung da man sich dadurch eine Kopie erstellt.
EULA


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, das ist Unsinn, der Download ist strafbar.
> Ein Download wäre dann eine Vervielfältigung da man sich dadurch eine Kopie erstellt.
> EULA



Also, die meinen mit Verfielfältigung ganz sicher nicht einen Download. Also, einen Download ANBIETEN natürlich schon. Aber selbst wenn auch das Runterladen gemeint ist: eine EULA ist nochmal was anderes als die Frage, ob man sich strafbar macht. Nur weil was in einer EULA nicht erlaubt ist, ist es noch lange nicht "strafbar" - das muss man schon unterscheiden. 

Und so oder so: ich gehe eh nicht davon aus, dass es einen legalen Download irgendwo gibt, also einen Link, der zugelassen ist und erst keinen, der eine nicht-gecrackte Version beinhaltet.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die meinen mit Verfielfältigung ganz sicher nicht einen Download. Also, einen Download ANBIETEN natürlich schon. Aber selbst wenn auch das Runterladen gemeint ist: eine EULA ist nochmal was anderes als die Frage, ob man sich strafbar macht. Nur weil was in einer EULA nicht erlaubt ist, ist es noch lange nicht "strafbar" - das muss man schon unterscheiden.


Doch, meinen sie auch, denn es steht da "in keiner Weise,...*egal auf welche Weise*" und in dem man es herunter geladen hat, hat man es auch gleichzeitig vervielfältigt

Und im Urheberrecht steht inhaltlich exakt das gleiche.



> Der Rechtsinhaber hat das ausschließliche Recht, folgende Handlungen vorzunehmen oder zu gestatten: 1.die  dauerhafte oder vorübergehende Vervielfältigung, ganz oder teilweise,  eines Computerprogramms *mit jedem Mittel und in jeder Form*. Soweit das  Laden, Anzeigen, Ablaufen, Übertragen oder Speichern des  Computerprogramms eine Vervielfältigung erfordert, bedürfen diese  Handlungen der Zustimmung des Rechtsinhabers;...


UrhG - Gesetz 



> Und so oder so: ich gehe eh nicht davon aus, dass es einen legalen Download irgendwo gibt, also einen Link, der zugelassen ist und erst keinen, der eine nicht-gecrackte Version beinhaltet.


Ich schätze alle Spiele die keinen Kopierschutz hatten, wurden wohl trotzdem zum Download angeboten. Also sind diese sozusagen Originale.

Das wäre auch noch schöner, wenn man ausgerechnet die Hersteller die auf einen Kopierschutz verzichten bestraft, in dem man erlauben würde, dessen Spiele legal herunter laden zu dürfen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und im Urheberrecht steht inhaltlich exakt das gleiche.


 das ist mir neu. Trotzdem kenne ich keinen Fall, in dem jemand nur wegen eines Downloads jemals eine Strafe / Schadenerstz aufgebrummt wurde.




> Das wäre auch noch schöner, wenn man ausgerechnet die Hersteller die auf einen Kopierschutz verzichten bestraft, in dem man erlauben würde, dessen Spiele legal herunter laden zu dürfen.


 Ohne key nutzt der Download ja aber eh nix, daher wäre der reine Download ja noch kein Schaden       Oder gibt es nennenswerte Spiele, die weder key noch einen CD-technischen Kopierschutz haben? ^^




Nicht falsch verstehen: ich bin ein starker Verfechter von Urheberrecht, egal ob Spiele, Musik oder Film und fänd es sogar gut, wenn auch "simple" Downloads stärker bestraft würden. Aber ich war mir halt sicher, dass der reine Download keine Strafe zur Folge hat.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist mir neu. Trotzdem kenne ich keinen Fall, in dem jemand nur wegen eines Downloads jemals eine Strafe / Schadenerstz aufgebrummt wurde.


Was die tatsächliche Strafe anbelangt ist das Gesetz sowieso etwas schwammig und in einigen Bundesländern wird das Raubkopieren bzw. das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes, solange kein Geld damit gemacht wird, überhaupt nicht mehr verfolgt




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ohne key nutzt der Download ja aber eh nix, daher wäre der reine Download ja noch kein Schaden       Oder gibt es nennenswerte Spiele, die weder key noch einen CD-technischen Kopierschutz haben? ^^


Deshalb hatte ich die Vergangenheitsform gewählt, aber ist im Grunde auch egal. Die einzigen neueren Spiele die ich besitze und keinerlei Kopierschutz hatten, waren Heftvollversionen.

Ansonsten hatten wohl alle immer eine Key-Abfrage.


> Nicht falsch verstehen: ich bin ein starker Verfechter von Urheberrecht, egal ob Spiele, Musik oder Film und fänd es sogar gut, wenn auch "simple" Downloads stärker bestraft würden. Aber ich war mir halt sicher, dass der reine Download keine Strafe zur Folge hat.


Da habe ich keinen Zweifel und wenn man bereits das Spiel gekauft hat, sollte es meiner Meinung nach kein Problem sein. Es ging mir ja nur darum festzuhalten dass es auch dann nicht legal ist und nicht das ich diese Möglichkeit einem Käufer verweigern möchte.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Januar 2013)

Kontaktiere EA und schildere das Problem. Wenn du denen dann Bilder von Key/Hülle/etc geben kannst, helfen die dir bestimmt weiter. Vielleicht schicken sie dir dann auch einfach einen neuen Datenträger für lau, oder gegen einen kleinen Obolus.


----------



## Peter23 (7. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kontaktiere EA und schildere das Problem. Wenn du denen dann Bilder von Key/Hülle/etc geben kannst, helfen die dir bestimmt weiter. Vielleicht schicken sie dir dann auch einfach einen neuen Datenträger für lau, oder gegen einen kleinen Obolus.


 
EA? Bestimmt nicht.


----------



## golani79 (7. Januar 2013)

Schon versucht, das Ding über Origin zu laden?





> If you have an older game title that was released before 2008,  you may need to redeem the code through this website to add it to  Origin: https://activate.ea.com/activategame.do
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Exar-K schrieb:


> Kontaktiere EA und schildere das Problem. Wenn du  denen dann Bilder von Key/Hülle/etc geben kannst, helfen die dir  bestimmt weiter. Vielleicht schicken sie dir dann auch einfach einen  neuen Datenträger für lau, oder gegen einen kleinen Obolus.





Peter23 schrieb:


> EA? Bestimmt nicht.


@Peter23
Weißt du das oder ist das einfach mal wieder das typische EA Bashing?


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Januar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Peter23
> Weißt du das oder ist das einfach mal wieder das typische EA Bashing?


 
Ich tippe mal auf EABashing. Hatte vor Jahren mal mein Generals kaputt gemacht - ähm natürlich nicht mit Absicht
 Dann habe ich bei EA die alte Hülle und Handbuch geschickt und habe ein neues Generals bekommen.


----------



## Peter23 (7. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf EABashing. Hatte vor Jahren mal mein Generals kaputt gemacht - ähm natürlich nicht mit Absicht
> Dann habe ich bei EA die alte Hülle und Handbuch geschickt und habe ein neues Generals bekommen.


 
1. Der Support für das Spiel wurde schon lange eingestellt, noch nicht mal die Patches kannst du dir bei EA runterladen.

2. Das Spiel wird schon so lange nicht mehr hergestellt, dass bei Ebay Mondpreise bezahlt werden, glaube kaum, dass bei EA viele einfach so rumliegen.

3. EA hat mittlerweile nicht mal mehr die Herr der Ringe Lizenz, wahrscheinlich dürften sie gar keine mehr herstellen/ verkaufen.

4. Wie kann man EA hinsichtlich des Supportes bashen? Gerade als Generals Spieler weiß man wo man dran ist.

5. Versuche es, wenn es klappt melde dich und ich nehme alles zurück.


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Januar 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> 1. Der Support für das Spiel wurde schon lange eingestellt, noch nicht mal die Patches kannst du dir bei EA runterladen.
> 
> 2. Das Spiel wird schon so lange nicht mehr hergestellt, dass bei Ebay Mondpreise bezahlt werden, glaube kaum, dass bei EA viele einfach so rumliegen.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du nicht gelsen, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung ich habe bereits einmal ein Spiel bzw. die Schachtel und Handbuch hingeschickt und Ersatz bekommen - ich hab sogar die Generals Version gekriegt obwohl es da im Laden nur noch die Generäle gab. Aber is ja egal. Wie das jetzt mit den Herr der Ringe Lizenzen aussieht weiss ich nicht, da es aber immer noch als EA Classic Version gehandelt wird, glaube ich nicht, dass es da ein Problem geben sollte, wenn er Schachtel und Handbuch einschickt - er kriegt dann vielleicht nur ne Classic Version und muss ne Aufwandsentschädigung zahlen, aber er bekommt es immer noch günstiger als die Mondpreise auf Ebay zu zahlen.


----------



## CC (27. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kontaktiere EA und schildere das Problem. Wenn du denen dann Bilder von Key/Hülle/etc geben kannst, helfen die dir bestimmt weiter. Vielleicht schicken sie dir dann auch einfach einen neuen Datenträger für lau, oder gegen einen kleinen Obolus.


Das würde ich auf jeden Fall auch probieren. Einem Kumpel ist unverschuldet FIFA 13 kaputt gegangen. Er hat das defekte Spiel eingeschickt und ein neues bekommen. Ob das bei Verlust nach so vielen Jahren klappt, ist natürlich nicht sicher, aber versuchen kann man es ja.


----------

